# cured,smoked...HAM



## tony111 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just finished my firt pork ham. It was 18lbs. with the bone in but I deboned it so I could run it through my slicer when it was done. It was injected and soaked in brine with a sweeter than sweet cure from LEM. Soaked for 6 days , washed of and soaked in clean water for about an hour. Just over 18 hours in the smoker and man did it turn out nice.
This was my first pork ham , have done some venison hams as a learning curve and messed up a couple. The Mrs. would have skinned me alive if I screwed this one up!!!!

p.s. I know the tie job is not the best with the butchers twine....something I need to work on


----------



## short one (Feb 6, 2008)

Tony, ham looks great, can almost taste it. By the way, the tie job doesn't affect the outcome and taste. Keep up the good work and enjoy.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 6, 2008)

tony.........was that a shoulder or a hock?

i THINK thats what is called the hindquarter


----------



## tony111 (Feb 6, 2008)

It was the hind leg of a 235 lb pig


----------



## walking dude (Feb 6, 2008)

great job dude.............points for you


----------



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

In the first pic, I can see the closed eyes, the mikey jackson nose and lips. It looked like a smoked head. No really, I don't know why I allways look at things different. It really does look good. Done a real good job. Man I got a lot on my list of things to try.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm sorry I keep going back to take peek and LMAO


----------



## walking dude (Feb 6, 2008)

CRAP dude......i GUESS you look at stuff differently

i STILL don't see it


----------



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

C'mon, On the right side of the ham it (well to me anyway) looks like a side view of a head.


----------



## navionjim (Feb 6, 2008)

Sure its a nice ham, but man what I would give for your slicer!
Jimbo


----------



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

I noticed that slicer also. what is the brand name on that? sure is heavy duty job.


----------



## lcruzen (Feb 6, 2008)

Might fine looking ham there! Gotta try one myself someday. Like the idea of boning it out first.

Lou


----------



## glued2it (Feb 6, 2008)

Good looking ham!

I make hams all the time. I use butts, tenderloins, Shoulders, and pork chops for breakfast hams.

One of these days I might actuall use a fresh ham
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I do all my cures from scratch.


*Butt*


*Tender loins*

*Shoulder*


----------



## tony111 (Feb 6, 2008)

The slicer is an old Hobart model 411 slicer
Hey glued2it that is some nice looking ham...what do you use for your cure? I have done a few venison hams with tenderquick and brown sugar. Would love to hear what you use.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 6, 2008)

me also............


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 6, 2008)

How many times did everyone go back to try to find the face???

Great looking ham!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 6, 2008)

must admit me a couple shell.


----------



## goat (Feb 7, 2008)

Good job tony.  That ham looks wonderful.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 8, 2008)

Here is the basic. I've made a few adjustments to my recipie since I wrote this.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13317


----------



## fnozman (Feb 17, 2008)

I have never smoked a ham. I was burned out on baked ones so bad that when I buy a pig-usually have them made into ground sausage which I LOVE! However-after seeing this-I may have to try one!


----------



## kookie (Feb 17, 2008)

Great looking ham..........Good job......Looks tasty............


----------

